
The Tragedy of Maybe and Ruby - listrophy
http://bendyworks.com/blog/tragedy-maybe-monad-ruby
======
draw_down
If you prefer typed languages there are lots of them available. Ruby isn't one
:)

~~~
listrophy
Oh, I'm very much into Elm lately. I'm aware they're out there. It just took
me a long time with Elm (and others) for me to articulate a _better_ reason
why `Maybe` is useful.

